# OVT X86 Scanner problems



## bill sykes 45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi everyone

My first time on this site so please bear with me.

I recently purchased an OVT X86 scanner for 35mm negatives and slides, using PhotoImpression 6 software. I followed the installation instructions to the letter, restarting after each portion of the drivers and software had been loaded, and then went to try out the equipment with a negative, and pressed 'Aquire' and all that happened, was my desktop rebooted itself and I got nothing.

My PC is an E machines running XP Home edition with SP3

Can anyone help please ??

Brgds
Gazza :sigh:


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

It could be the PhotoImpression software (supplied with the scanner?), as I've seen references elsewhere where other OVT scanner users couldn't get it to work with that photo-editor. You don't have to use PhotoImpression just because it came with the scanner, just as long as the photo-editor you use can _import_ or _acquire_ from an installed scanner. 

Rather than buy commercial software, they used "Picasa": Picasa 3: Free download from Google

Another long-time favourite is IrfanView: IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide


----------



## bill sykes 45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks very much will try the alternatives.

Best Regards
Gazza:tongue:


----------

